# Removing "strange" valve cover sr20de



## joanj94 (Mar 23, 2019)

Hi, I have a Nissan Primera P11 and my valve cover won't come off:|

I can't remove this bolt, the plastic guide for the cables that covers it, uses this bolt is subjected to the engine (the yellor circles points to it). I can't put any wrench to remove it, everything blocks my path there. Anyone knows how to remove it?
Thanks


























PD: I know it's dirty af I'm changing the cover for a new one that I painted and wanna clean a little this mess :laugh:


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

You need to remove or move that cable and its protective cover to give yourself access to the bolt. Good luck with it.


----------



## joanj94 (Mar 23, 2019)

quadraria10 said:


> You need to remove or move that cable and its protective cover to give yourself access to the bolt. Good luck with it.


Finally did it, It was kinda complicated to remove the black plastic pins that holded that structure, but finally got it.
Now looks like this


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Very nice. Good job.


----------

